
Random_data: generates seed data (names, addresses, dates, phone numbers, e-mail, ...) - chaostheory
http://random-data.rubyforge.org/
======
Hates_
I bought 10,000 names from <http://www.fakenamegenerator.com> a few months
back. It's turned out to be money well spent.

------
mattdennewitz
i was just making an appengine app to return this kind of data in tsv, json,
xml, and yaml. lat/lng's are included, too.

would anyone else like this kind of web service?

------
henning
This can be helpful, but don't let this turn into an excuse to create forms
with more fields than are necessary - you should feel the pain of stooping
down to the level of a 3270 terminal and tabbbing and typing through a list of
text fields.

------
ambition
I like the approach to random data from Mark Pilgrim's Dive Into Python. Use a
grammar, walk to random productions. The advantage is that one powerful piece
of code can generate lots of decent-seeming fake data of many types.

